# Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade!



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

Just pulling into 35mph traffic... nothing big... clunk... car no go... this does not bode well I think to my self...






























These were Stage II drive shafts too... Oh well! I guess 50k miles was just too much for it to take.
Anyone have a good procedure for replacing the drive shafts as I'll be buying 2 new ones I suspect. with luck it will just a clean up and bolt on thing... Could be worse! I could have been doin 85+ !! got any vendor suggestions?
Life sux... now I'll have to drive the 911 to work





























Best regards,
Michael


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (Ceraq)*

i went through 3 stock axles until i got DSS level 1 axles.
its pretty straight forward just take the axle bolt off when the car is on the ground. i think its a 30mm 12pt
and then you need a tripple square forgot what size for the axle bolts to the tranny


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (FastAndFurious)*

Thanks for the info! All DSS (http://www.driveshaftshop.com) has is Lvl 0 or lvl 2.9. the 2.9s are $800 EACH! I really don't want to spend that money... that was my new susp. money! Lvl 2.9 is good for 425 hp... I'm not even half that so those are total overkill too! Maybe if I call them they will have a different option.
I thought that the later Beetles ('03-'05) had close to 200 hp, no? Or was it 180?
Any other recommendation on vendors? 
Best regards,
Michael


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (Ceraq)*

Just got off the phone with DSS. They said they could rebuild it for $150-250. So I might just send both in at the same time. Now I'm not so worried I'll be out of pocket for $1.8k.
Still sux though...
-Michael


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (Ceraq)*

thats strange, i picked up my DSS level 1s a few years ago for 400$ with no core thats left and right side
they were local to me i think they moved

edit
i just looked at their website its been a while since i looked at them
and it seems like their level 0 is now what use to be level 1 years ago
either way i can vouch for these axles i've had my drivers side one in for at least 20k with no problems i keep the right side as a spare
i have minor mods, chip exhaust intake dv, ecs stage 1 clutch so i am not making much horse power
reason i was breaking them was the angle of the axle, I was driving slammed all the time and these axles helped quite a bit


_Modified by FastAndFurious at 10:35 AM 4-29-2009_


----------



## zeusenergy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (Ceraq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ceraq* »_Thanks for the info! All DSS (http://www.driveshaftshop.com) has is Lvl 0 or lvl 2.9. the 2.9s are $800 EACH! I really don't want to spend that money... that was my new susp. money! Lvl 2.9 is good for 425 hp... I'm not even half that so those are total overkill too! Maybe if I call them they will have a different option.
I thought that the later Beetles ('03-'05) had close to 200 hp, no? Or was it 180?
Any other recommendation on vendors? 
Best regards,
Michael


The turbo S is 180 HP. The axles for the MK4 are prolly all the same for 1.8T. The stockers can handle 300 WHP if you don't burn out all the time. Of course they won't last as long with anything higher than 200 no matter what.
Just get new stockers if you can't handle the HD ones.


----------



## silvervwbeetle (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (zeusenergy)*

i thought dss axles were guaranteed for life??? thats what i was told when i had mine on my new beetle.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (silvervwbeetle)*

they should be i have yet to brake my dss axle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (FastAndFurious)*

They only have a 1 year warranty. According to their web site anyway. They have changed their design since mine were put on ~2003. Went from hollow steel shaft to solid chromolly (sp?) or something like that.
From what I can tell, the outer CV is totally locked up. So it looks like the shaft failed when the cv locked up. Both shafts are on their way to DSS now and I'll hear from them at the end of the week as to what the damage $$ will be. Somewhere between 0 and $1600 I assume...
I thought about putting in stock ones again, but I'm planning on selling the car in the next 3 months (anyone interested?) and would not feel right selling it knowing that the shafts are barely up to snuff with the motor... Would hate for them to fail at speed for the new owner.
My other concern is the trans. My CEL came on and I could put it in gear with nothing spinning... I'm concerned I broke the input shaft or something like that. Anyone ever pull a tranny? Any ideas on how to check this? I'll post in the tranny forum as well..
Best regards,
Michael


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: Ooooppppsss.... Time for an UPgrade! (Ceraq)*

whoops!
post up the best deal you find, i need a new passenger side CV it seems. Its moaning like a whore when i turn left under acceleration


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

I go a call from DSS. Great guys there. $500, shipping included, to rebuild/upgrade to their latest Stage II designs. F'n great! Can not wait! Now I just hope I did not FUBAR the tranny in the process








Best regards,
Michael


----------

